# 45 Longcolt



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just bought a new-moderl Ruger Blackhawk in 45LC. and i am starting to reload and was going to buy some bullets but what im finding is that it has .451 and .452 bullets and i dontknow wich ones to use. can any of u help??? my dad said it didnt matter but i think it would. :withstupid:


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

it doesn't really matter if you use 451 or 452 I use both in both of my 45 colts. if yo want to get technical you can get a .454 round ball and with your barrel spotless ram the round ball from the muzzle end to the cylinder and measure it but there is more to it than just that I did that once and my gun measured about .452, but it shoots .451 bullets just as well, remember one thousandth of an inch is very minute.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As WP has stated the difference is not critical, particulary with non jacketed lead bullets. If you use an XTP, or other jacketed round, you may find that your revolver will prefer one over the other. Try a few different ones at varying speeds to find what the Blackhawk likes.
Burl


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

good point burly, I have a replica and shoot only light loads try to stay under 800 fps


----------

